# Elderly carjacking



## smokingd (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2011)

:th_HaHAAHaa:


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 1, 2011)

Good One...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## ak1 (Mar 1, 2011)

True or not, that's just damn funny!!!


----------



## dirtydog207 (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope thats true..


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

I think she lives in my community!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I know her. . .


----------

